# wish me luck i am off to mozambique



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

A while back Mr Angazi had a post about a kayak fishing comp in Mozambique. This got me intrested in going and after a lot a planning i am leaving next week to compete in 2 kayak fishing comps, one in south africa and another in Mozambique. I've heard reports that there are plenty fish coming out, so wish me luck and hopefullyI'll have some good reports and pics on my return.


----------



## MangoX (Feb 18, 2006)

:shock: trip of a lifetime !!!

good luck mate

hope you catch a monster fish out there...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWeU5F3YAAAvXgAASQAUEABwAN03eICAASIp5PUmmZQ0xoQiaNDQANAPgIYZsPusRiOkkyktYdOhHS72DZlp8z2IEvN5+BgFExF6PIkX4wb8XckU4UJDlORd2


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

good luck on your trip, Duran and look forward to the reports.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

All the best Duran, I look forward to seeing your reports. See you out on the water when you return.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Go hard Duran!

Can't wait to get the full report. Are you shippping your yak or using one while over there?


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Duran, Ive still got a couple of stickers that Kraley sent me. If your keen to throw one on the yak you use, PM me as im heading down the coast for work tomorrow and may be able to get one to you.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Party on dude...


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

good luck!


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Awesome. Talk about getting your priorities right. Years from now (as long as you don't get mauled by a shark or something) you will be thinking back to the awesome yak fishing trip to Mozambique you did and how you mopped the floor with the locals. Good luck mate. A running trip report would be great with a close of day report each day (obviously). Have they discovered the innernet in Mozambique yet?

Any way, best of luck and get posting :wink:

JT


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Good luck. What a trip it should be.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Keep that Aussie flag flying high and I hope you win!!!
Are there prizes?


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

good luck with the trip and can't wait for you to post the report


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Good luck mate, and stay safe,

I'm not sure, but I think all the bribes you have to pay there, become tax deductable on your return to Oz...... Of course I have been known to be wrong, in fact nearly always wrong!

Cheers Andybear......I wonder if there are any King George Whiting in Mozambique? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

u lucky bugga. good luck hope you have a great time. how u gona fit ur kayak on the plane?

Jay


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Good luck Duran,

I'm highly looking forward to the photos and competition results.

Milt,


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

My hat's off to you Duran. Lot's of people talk the talk, but few actually walk the walk. Hope the experience is everything you dreamed it would be.



> how u gona fit ur kayak on the plane?


Also interested to know what you'll be paddling. Are you freighting yours over, or are you getting hooked up with a loaner over there?

Enjoy the fishing.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

oops


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

A SA'n mate of mine sent me these. They breed them big and tough over there.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Good luck Duran. I hope you do well in the comp. Looking forward to the posts and pictures.


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks guys for all the support.

About the yak i have pre ordered a stealth superlite (see pic) that will be ready when i get there and i will fly it back to aus on my return>
Biggera Yakker
the comps have fantastic prizes thanks to the large number of sponsorsÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ that they have and i think the comps. are going to be televised over there so hopefully i can get a copy to bring back
arpie
the fish in mozam are the same as south Africa but the comps are game fish only so the main fish are going to be GT's and Spanish mackerel


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

nice looking kayak ur getting. how much that set u back if u dont mind me asking.

jay


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

W :shock: w, that is going to be some awesome trip. Gee, you even get to spend, let me see . . . . a big many hours in an aeroplane! Hope all goes well for ya. Beautiful country and some fantastic people.


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm with the rest here....what a trip and wish I could go as well. Look fwd to your reports and seeing some giants.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Hope you're got a wad of AKFF stickers to display/hand out


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Howzit Duran,
Enjoy Mozmabique ,great time of the year to be going there and the fishing will be on, give it horns mate and im sure some of the Local Safa's will look after you in Moz. keep a R50 note in your back sky and you will be ok !
Clean up at the comp and bring back the "silverware"
Have a safe journey,
Cheers


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Good luck mate!!
I'm sure you'll do us proud  

Chris


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

good luck Duran,

Cant wait to see the report when you get home mate, make sure you get heaps of pics mate, btw we will have to get out for another paddle when you get back 2.


----------



## Mr Angazi (Mar 24, 2006)

less than a week and you're here. I have organised a Stealth ski custom built for your lenght.
Transport from Durban to Paindane Mozambique with Wayne..........things are looking good.
I can't wait to go..........making traces every night in front of tellivision while the Super 14 is on.............especially if the Sharks loose
Have a safe trip and see you next week


----------



## Duran (Nov 19, 2005)

ja its going to be good can't wait to be back in durbs and hear my reel with a monster couta on the end, see
u next week.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Cheers and Buen Viaje!

I tried and tried, but I couldn't make it work. Please tells us all about your adventures in MOZ. Mr. A seems pretty passionate, so you're almost guaranteed big fun.

Envious,

Z


----------



## Mr Angazi (Mar 24, 2006)

Petty you could not make it ZED.
Well we will keep u gus posted what's happening and will have pelnty of photo's to share.
Like Duran said it will be televised and I will send him the DVD once it has been screened on Supersport


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Much the same as Zed - was one click away from putting a deposit on the flight  Just couldn't make it happen with work holidays. Really looking forward to the trip report Duran - good luck and safe travels!


----------



## arbe (Dec 27, 2006)

Am a dark shade of green - with envy. We were pretty close ourselves but it did`nt happen. Too difficult arranging 10 of us (all family ) to all be there at the same time. Going in Sept though.

Am sure you will enjoy..............

Richard :lol:


----------



## abercornmick (Oct 10, 2006)

Awesome stuff, what a great trip!....Good Luck and safe return! Looking forward to reading all about it!


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

This fishing comp starts today so good luck to all the people that made it over there and especially Duran who is flying the AKFF flag.


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks for bumping this post back up Scotty.

Good Luck Duran, I guess you know everyone expects a HUGE report when you get back. :lol:

Knock 'em dead over there.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Duran ENJOY!!!! If I had known about this trip earlier I would have joined you guys. Me being a SA guy and with my twin brother who already has a stealth back in Pretoria, it would have been so damn easy.

If you or any family member piocks this up send me a PM. Would love to talk urgently.

NB NB My team won the super 14 so all I can say is BLOU BULLE BO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

